
  Real-Time Conversations Hasten Social CRM   - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/11/real-time-conversations-hasten-social-crm/
======
HoneyAndSilicon
For those baffled by "CRM" or "SCRM": "Social Customer Relationship
Management".

This was a TechCrunch panel presentation, and so may have been overlooked
here, but I think it presents another niche market that could be ready for
several types of startups.

